# Look at what found me! furry-ness!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been out of town with my mom and uncle for a visit and a break from Mark. 3 days ago we had a furry visitor in the front yard. we were looking for owners who didn't exist! My uncle found out from a friend that a few days ago the fur farm and the only close farm and breeder of Standard rex' around the area had some mink get into the bunny hutches killing a few and allowing some to escape (how many we will never know)...well to make a long story short Velveteen found her way (LONG way) to our front yard so *Drum roll*
meet the worlds LUCKIEST RABBIT and the newest member of my crew! I think with everything that girl has been through that she deserves to live her long bunny life eating a natural diet and romping around in her very own room. =3

















she loves to play and she happens to LOVE that dang box.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

make sure the little one get lots of kale every day and pellets with non of the colorful crap added there other things but that is the main two, he is super cute, congrates on the new additon


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute congrats


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that was the first thing I jumped at. their diet and digestive and the benifits of pellets vs natural diet. We are going to grow most everything she can eat that we can and try to avoid feeding foods that are High in oxalates or goitrogens since in prolonged feedings it is toxic...Kale is one of those foods along with spinach. I have been researching my rear off since the night she we found her. and thank you she is so awesome!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Fur farm?!?!?!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwwww..... its so cute!!!! ur lucky we now own a cat because one wondered in our yard while my daughter was playin.... i wish it wouldve been a bunny instead


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SUPER CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her :hug:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Fur farm?!?!?!


yep, she was a fur bun.  the farm is 16mins from my moms house. we went to get some goodies for her today from cal ranch and we drove past the farm on our way there. she is a total spoiled bun already! she has her own room. I dont like small cages and neither does she! infact we are getting a large dog X-pen for her and a large dog kennel so we can have all her bunny stuff in her own big bunny pen just the way she likes it. =3



circlemkennels said:


> awwwww..... its so cute!!!! ur lucky we now own a cat because one wondered in our yard while my daughter was playin.... i wish it wouldve been a bunny instead


Thank you she is very, very lucky! and they are neat pets.



kg420 said:


> SUPER CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her :hug:


 she says thank you and wants to know if you could send her a big ol thing of bunny hugs. 

Velveteen has a vet appointment this coming monday. :woof:
I will get to find out f I can spay her and how she is health wise.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She looks much better alive and happy than she would as a coat for sure!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a black beauty! So sweet of you to save him or her? You may also want to look into fixing the bunny. There chances of cancer is ALOT higher than a dog and is almost a guaranteed death at usually a young age. I know a woman who owns a bunny rescue and they are all neutered and spayed before going to there forever homes  glad that bunny found you! Lucky little bunny


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

just don't get A greyhound,hehehe.that thing will look like it's on a stemfast diet.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


> She looks much better alive and happy than she would as a coat for sure!


she sure does. =3



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What a black beauty! So sweet of you to save him or her? You may also want to look into fixing the bunny. There chances of cancer is ALOT higher than a dog and is almost a guaranteed death at usually a young age. I know a woman who owns a bunny rescue and they are all neutered and spayed before going to there forever homes  glad that bunny found you! Lucky little bunny


She is a she and yep, this is why she has a vet appointment for monday. she needs to be health cleared before we even spay her otherwise she could be a dead bun.



william williamson said:


> just don't get A greyhound,hehehe.that thing will look like it's on a stemfast diet.


lol, no greyhounds. just my two on a chainspot


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

don't ya just love the way rabbits lay when they are comfortable?they look like playboy models,at the Heff compound.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

william williamson said:


> don't ya just love the way rabbits lay when they are comfortable?they look like playboy models,at the Heff compound.


 :rofl: I love everything about her. that darn rabbit has personality for days!! We will be in vegas the 7th of April so when we do I will upload the better photos of her. these ones donot do her justice!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute & very lucky bunny indeed. Have you taken her to the vet to make sure she's not preggers & healthy.

She probably likes the box because that may have been the only space she was given. Poor bunny, glad you guys have her now.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Very cute & very lucky bunny indeed. Have you taken her to the vet to make sure she's not preggers & healthy.
> 
> She probably likes the box because that may have been the only space she was given. Poor bunny, glad you guys have her now.


Her Appointment is set for monday. that was the only time they had open.
She likes the box because it makes neat noise when she plays with it. she drags it around her room while she runs and binkys. I don't think the cages they had were large enough for play they were pretty cramped from the photo in their website which explains why she hates cages, they stress her out so she has free roam in her own room and currently we are working on litter tray training.
Monday I will let everyone know what is going on health wise with her, if she is cleared she will be spayed next month when we settle and she isnt stressed out. I don't feel comfortable spaying then flying...too much stress on the rabbit at that point


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Her Appointment is set for monday. that was the only time they had open.
> She likes the box because it makes neat noise when she plays with it. she drags it around her room while she runs and binkys.
> 
> She hates cages, they stress her out so she has free roam in her own room. we are working on litter tray training right now.


Awesome! Haha that's funny - A bunny & her box. Her story could be a childrens book for animal cruelness awareness.

Bunnies can be litter box trained? This I did not know  - sweet!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! It's so stinking cute. I had a little black netherland dwarf growing up. The smallest of the rabbit breeds. She was black just like that one with the ears that stood up. But netherland dwarfs only get to be 2lbs! She was the sweetest tamest lil rabbit. I could hold her on her back like a baby, and trim her nails so easy. I got her when she was just a month old from a local breeder and handled her all the time. Her name was Trix.  I want another one so bad! Been begging my man forever to let me have one. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awesome! Haha that's funny - A bunny & her box. Her story could be a childrens book for animal cruelness awareness.
> 
> Bunnies can be litter box trained? This I did not know  - sweet!


 I have a video of her running around playing with the box and her balls she has. she loves to play and cuddle. YES, you sure can box train them. =3 Velveteen goes in one side of the room on a puppy pad and I just put her box in yesterday with her bun safe litter. so we will see if she will use that spot. and f so that is where her litter tray will stay. that whole room is hers. she has her big thing of timothy hay, her toys, a open dog crate her veggie bowl and her gnaws ect all just for her spoiled rear.



Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG! It's so stinking cute. I had a little black netherland dwarf growing up. The smallest of the rabbit breeds. She was black just like that one with the ears that stood up. But netherland dwarfs only get to be 2lbs! She was the sweetest tamest lil rabbit. I could hold her on her back like a baby, and trim her nails so easy. I got her when she was just a month old from a local breeder and handled her all the time. Her name was Trix.  I want another one so bad! Been begging my man forever to let me have one. lol


My uncles bud breeds Netherlands out here. there are a few of them here including those lionheads. The rex got me though..they are just so cat like. lol!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have seen Rex's before, I heard they have the softest coat of any rabbit.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I used to own Rex's! They're so cute! My male thought I was his woman lol they all got along with dogs as well it was the cutest thing


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have seen Rex's before, I heard they have the softest coat of any rabbit.


 yes they do which is why they are sometimes called the velveteen rabbit. their fur is short, dense, and plush and velvet soft.



ashes said:


> I used to own Rex's! They're so cute! My male thought I was his woman lol they all got along with dogs as well it was the cutest thing


 that is cute.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I owned a California white. I litter trained him also. It is really easy but you want to make sure you keep it in the same place and I always placed baking soda in the bottom to keep the odor down. I also trained mine to walk on a leash. I used a small harness and I took it for walks to keep it in shape. You would be amazed at how trainable they are. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> I owned a California white. I litter trained him also. It is really easy but you want to make sure you keep it in the same place and I always placed baking soda in the bottom to keep the odor down. I also trained mine to walk on a leash. I used a small harness and I took it for walks to keep it in shape. You would be amazed at how trainable they are. Good luck and congratulations.


mhm, She picked where the closet is so I placed her litter tray there and she has been using it with very little messes anywhere else. I also have noticed that the more time she spends outside the crate that when she goes into the crate she doesn't seem to mind it.

we were actually just over at my uncles boss' house yesterday looking at some of his rabbits. their new zealand doe had her babies and My uncle wants to raise them as butcher rabbits, they are larger then standard rex'. anyways..while I was there we seen their California and he was very cute..markings like siamese cat but with some addittude on him

they are very cat like and easy to keep.


----------

